# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Japanese sweet potato.

## keehoe

Hi all, having tried feeding my Cherry Shrimp with local sweet potato last week (and the Cherry Shrimp love it) i thought of feeding them something better yesterday. I bought them some relatively more expensive Japanese Sweet Potato.

That is the start of my nightmare. I realise my tank water turn cloudy even after i remove the remaining of potato out of the water. It turn from bad to worst over time. This morning when i wokeup, i realise the tank become so cloudy that it is foaming.

The biomass of the tank is really low, only have 5 cherry shrimp living in a 6x8 inches tank with no filter/ airrate. I hope someone can help me help me guess what was wrong with the tank and those whether the foaming solution were cause by the infosuria or algae? How could the sweet potato have cause all these?

----------


## shortman

If you dig a little deeper in this forum you will find that this is how we use to make infosuria. But we microwave the potato before soak into water container. Don't dump it use it to feed your fry.

I am sure it is bacteria bloom.  :Laughing:

----------


## keehoe

Ok Ok. Now i discover a fast way to make bacteria. Japanese sweet potato!!
Actually i wanted to feed my cherry shrimp with that. Doesn't intend to make bacteria. I do not have microwave at home so i boil the sweet potato. Just as nice.

----------


## rest

*[Mod's Note: Post edited due to unwanted spam]*

UserID *rest* : Warning to you, do not spam.  ::smt071:

----------

